# аккордеон мечты



## oleg45120 (14 Фев 2014)

Дорогие форумчане. Какой аккордеон вы бы купили, если бы вам дали неограниченную сумму денег?


----------



## ze_go (14 Фев 2014)

Олежку, вижу, понесло... :biggrin:


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Фев 2014)

ze_go писал:


> Олежку, вижу, понесло


Олежку понесло уже давно, лет так 17 назад. А на самом деле, я играл на большом количестве разных марок: Victoria, pigini, burini, bugari, borsini, fantini, siwa figli, scandalli, ottavianelli, vignoni,guistizzi, allesandrini, euphonia, zerosette... Может кого забыл. О каждой фирме сложилось свое мнение, плюсы и минусы. А форум дает удивительную возможность, узнать мнение об аккордеонах моих коллег, узнать их вкусы и желания.


----------



## vev (15 Фев 2014)

oleg45120 писал:


> А на самом деле, я играл на большом количестве разных марок: Victoria, pigini, burini, bugari, borsini, fantini, siwa figli, scandalli, ottavianelli, vignoni,guistizzi, allesandrini, euphonia, zerosette...



Олег, при таком огромном опыте грех Вам самому не поделиться информацией :biggrin: Хоть пару слов бы по каждой марке сказали бы. Глядишь народ тоже бы откликнулся


----------



## sedovmika (15 Фев 2014)

Я бы взял новую Супиту (аккордеон тоже есть). Качество инструмента сейчас выходит на первое место, - вещь на многие годы!


----------



## Юрио (15 Фев 2014)

Я за новую Супиту - Weltmeister Suoita2 , также за топовую модель Victoria.


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Фев 2014)

Недавно смотрел супиту 2. Очень расстроил инструмент. С первой супитой не идет ни в какое сравнение. Пластмассовый звук. Клавиатура не ахти. По совокупным данным мне больше всего нравится Victoria, в первую очередь нравится теплый тембр и глубокий фагот. Теперь о разных аккордеонах. Наиболее удачные клавиатуры: борзини, скандалли, виктория. Наиболее яркий звук у борзини и бурини. У скандалли, напротив, тембр очень мягкий. Хотя все зависит от конкретного инструмента. Из списка менее всего нравятся джустоцци и аллесандрини, ни звуком, ни клавиатурой не выделяются. Очень неплохие аккордеоны оттавианелли делают, причем цены не загибают. Но опять же, все зависит от исполнителя, от исполняемой музыки. Вкусы у всех разные


----------



## vev (15 Фев 2014)

*oleg45120*,

Ну увидав Вашу Victoria Poeta спать не могу, кушать не могу, думаю, где денег взять  Звук - абалдеть! Вот только с 47 клавишами перебор для меня очевидный


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Фев 2014)

vev писал:


> Ну увидав Вашу Victoria Poeta спать не могу, кушать не могу, думаю, где денег взять  Звук - абалдеть! Вот только с 47 клавишами перебор для меня очевидный


да, я ни до диез, ни ми бемоль не использую! Для эстрады вполне достаточно стандартных 41 клавиши. А я скорей всего буду заказывать себе инструмент с 42 клавишами от соль до до


----------

